# New Naso Tang won't eat



## baby_g (Aug 15, 2012)

I brought home a juvenile 3" naso tang yesterday from King Ed's to my 300g fish only tank. It was a bit stressed out during the acclimation, but after being set free to roam, the anxiety spots on its sides disappeared. The yellow tang body slams it once in a while but that doesn't seem to bother the naso. 

For the whole day it's been swimming back and forth along the wall of the tank and won't take any food.
I've tried garlic soaked nori, frozen brine shrimp, garlic soaked frozen mysis shrimp, and new life pellets. The closest it came to eating food was taking a bite of nori and spitting it out. 

It's been picking/biting at the artificial coral so I'm assuming it's scavenging for food? 
I'm a bit worried as the little guy is a bit on the thin side... 

Any suggestions? After how many days of fasting should I return the little guy?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Try mysis shrimp. For a little one, Hikari mysis would do fine. My fish all go crazy for the stuff.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

I've found naso's can be hard to get eating when they are imported, I've only ever had luck with ones that came from hobbyists tanks. There's a product out there called entice I believe it's made by seachem or one of those companies. I've had success with picky fish using that before, could also try segregating him within the tank until he starts eating as it will reduce stress because he won't have to worry about the other fish, kind of like homeschool vs dorky kids first day at a new school, nothing to worry about if homeschooled


----------



## baby_g (Aug 15, 2012)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Try mysis shrimp. For a little one, Hikari mysis would do fine. My fish all go crazy for the stuff.


I tried mixing Hikari mysis with garlic, all the other fish loved it, except for the indifferent little naso.. 
Maybe I should try live mysis shrimp?


----------



## baby_g (Aug 15, 2012)

spit.fire said:


> I've found naso's can be hard to get eating when they are imported, I've only ever had luck with ones that came from hobbyists tanks. There's a product out there called entice I believe it's made by seachem or one of those companies. I've had success with picky fish using that before, could also try segregating him within the tank until he starts eating as it will reduce stress because he won't have to worry about the other fish, kind of like homeschool vs dorky kids first day at a new school, nothing to worry about if homeschooled


I'll pick up a bottle of that tomorrow. Hope it'll work, thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Did you ever get him eating?


----------

